# Nabe verbreitern



## trolliver (25. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine Hinterradnabe HG in 20 Loch Ausführung. Das finde ich derzeit nur für Rennrad (Tune ist mir zu teuer). Hat jemand schon einmal eine 130mm Nabe mit zwei 2mm Unterlegscheiben künstlich verbreitert und im Alurahmen mit 135mm Hinterbau verbaut? Oder ist das zu heikel?

Oliver


----------



## Floh (25. Juli 2013)

Nee das habe ich schon an anderer Stelle gesehen. Im "Paul kriegt was cooles zu X-Mas" Thread??
Du musst nur schauen wie Du mit der Kettenlinie hinkommst. Wenn das Laufrad neu gemacht wird würde ich die Nabe so hinschieben dass die Ritzel dort landen wo sie beim MTB auch wären. Dann musst Du aber asymmetrisch einspeichen, keine Ahnung ob das geht.

Wenn Du weniger Speichen willst, warum nicht 36 Loch und nur die Hälfte der Speichen verbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (25. Juli 2013)

Asymetrisch speichen muß man beim HR ja ohnehin, aber weiß was du meinst: nicht mittig... solche Scherze traue ich mir nicht zu. Ich habe halt e halt eine VR-Nabe mit 20L und wollte daher auch eine solche für's HR haben. Ich finde es sieht nicht harmonisch aus, wenn vorne mehr Speichen verbaut sind als hinten. Aber als letzten Ausweg lasse ich mir 36L und nur die Hälfte speichen noch auf.


----------



## potsdamradler (25. Juli 2013)

> Aber als letzten Ausweg lasse ich mir 36L und nur die Hälfte speichen noch auf.


Du kannst doch jede 3. Speiche weglassen: dann hast Du hinten 24.


> mit zwei 2mm Unterlegscheiben künstlich verbreitert und im Alurahmen mit 135mm Hinterbau verbaut?


Es bleiben doch 4mm(?) Achsstummel übrig, sollte reichen.


----------



## trolliver (25. Juli 2013)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Du kannst doch jede 3. Speiche weglassen: dann hast Du hinten 24.


Das ist, was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, bzw. würde ich es mir nicht zutrauen.



potsdamradler schrieb:


> Es bleiben doch 4mm(?) Achsstummel übrig, sollte reichen.


3 nach meiner Rechnung. Immerhin Stahl auf Alu. Andererseits ja auch gespannt. Ich bin mir da unsicher.

Die Kettenlinie würde ich durch ein kürzeres Innenlager ausgleichen, ich brauche das kleine Kettenblatt ja nicht.


----------



## Floh (25. Juli 2013)

Jede 3. Speiche weglassen ist sicherlich eine hohe Kunst. Das würde ich mir auch nicht zutrauen. Immer eins nehmen eins fallen lassen ist da einfacher: Man baut das Rad so auf wie gewohnt, aber man lässt an Nabe und Felge jeweils die Hälfte der Löcher aus.


----------



## trolliver (25. Juli 2013)

Ja klar, die Hälfte weglassen, kein Ding. Es gibt ja auch Verrückte, die speichen hinten links 8, rechts 12... würde auch hinkommen. Aber nix für mich.


----------



## potsdamradler (25. Juli 2013)

http://www.smolik-velotech.de/laufrad/06einsp.htm#Einspeicharten

Hier runterscrollen zu: "Weniger Speichen- mehr Speed".. Aber um welche Laufräder und Einsätze geht es denn 

Mehr Info's bitte


----------



## trolliver (26. Juli 2013)

Hallo Potsdamradler,

Vorne gibt es einen Nabendynamo SP-SV8 in 20L-Ausführung. Das Teil ist da. Felge soll die Kinlin Nb-R 406 in 20L werden, mit Sapim Laser einfach oder zweifach gekreuzt eingespeicht.

Hinten die gleiche Felge. Als Nabe habe ich bislang eine Novatec x-light in 130mm Breite und 20 L oder eine Novatec x-light in 135mm (aber nur als 32L) in Erwägung gezogen. Speichen wieder Sapim Laser, wieder gleiche Kreuzung.

Wenn mir das mit der Nabenverbreiterung mittels Unterlegscheiben zu heikel ist, werde ich wohl etwas mit der 32L-Nabe machen müssen. 32 Speichen sind mir zuviel, 16 zuwenig...

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (26. Juli 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Ja klar, die Hälfte weglassen, kein Ding. Es gibt ja auch Verrückte, die speichen hinten links 8, rechts 12... würde auch hinkommen. Aber nix für mich.


Ich würde in Deiner Situation vermutlich genau das mal probieren. Links 8 radial, rechts die 12 gekreuzt, müsste man sich mal aufmalen, sollte aufgehen, Speichenlänge ausrechnen sollte auch kein Hexenwerk sein, wenn das Einspeichmuster steht. Auszentrieren wird dann spannend, aber wenns klappt, hastes selbst gebaut!


----------



## trolliver (26. Juli 2013)

Aufmalen? Muß ich Philipp fragen... ach nee, der kann ja nicht malen...

Trifi, du machst mich fertig, jetzt fang ich an zu überlegen. Dabei halte ich das (12 / 8) für krank ... Das wäre links jede zweite weggelassen  und rechts vier Grüppchen à 3. Radial mach ich aber auf keinen Fall. Hoffentlich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (26. Juli 2013)

Verbreitern geht ohne Probleme.
Hab ich gemacht beim Beinn 20" Pimpen.
Hab mir 2 Aluschreiben drehen lassen.
Kann Dir heute abend mal Fotos rausuchen.


----------



## trolliver (26. Juli 2013)

Hallo Gerhard,

vielen Dank! Das beruhigt mich. 2mm Aluscheiben gibt es auch fertig zu kaufen. Ich bin allerdings auch noch an der verrückten Speichung dran. Vielleicht bestelle ich beide Naben und entscheide dann. Die Felgen möchte ich allerdings erst bestellen, wenn ich auch die Speichenlänge weiß oder errechnen lassen kann, das geht im gleichen Shop.

Oliver


----------



## tripletschiee (26. Juli 2013)

Klar, es gibt fertige Scheiben, aber ich hab sie passend drehen lassen: 1,8mm und 3,2mm breit. Dadurch habe ich auch die Nabe "etwas" versetzt einspeichen können.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## tripletschiee (26. Juli 2013)

So, wie versprochen die Bilder:


.

.


----------



## trolliver (26. Juli 2013)

Toll, vielen Dank!

Also hast du nicht einmal Probleme auf der linken Seite, wo die Auflageweite des Ausfallendes auf der Stahlachse nur 1,8mm beträgt. Ich würde allerdings, wenn ich es mir schon einfach mache, symmetrisch zwei 2mm Scheiben nehmen und den verbleibenden mm zusammenspannen.

Ich habe jetzt mal beide Naben bestellt. Vielleicht kommt mir beim Anschauen die Eingebung - oder ich finde noch das ultimative Speichenmuster mit genauer Anleitung. Sonst: 20L auf 20L zweifach gekreuzt.

Oliver


----------



## tripletschiee (27. Juli 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Also hast du nicht einmal Probleme auf der linken Seite, wo die Auflageweite des Ausfallendes auf der Stahlachse nur 1,8mm beträgt.



Nein, überhaupt nicht. Dadurch, daß die Nabe exakt 135m breit ist und der Rahmen ordentlich verarbeitet und damit auch 135mm breit, paßt beides wunderbar zusammen und hält sichrt und zuverlässig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (29. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Nee das habe ich schon an anderer Stelle gesehen. Im "Paul kriegt was cooles zu X-Mas" Thread??



Da habe ich aber die Nabe nicht verbreitert, sondern schmaler gemacht  BTW ich habe im 28iger von meiner Ma eine 130 mm in ein 135 mm Rahmen gespannt. Geht auch ohne Spacer


----------



## Floh (29. Juli 2013)

Ja... beim Hollandrad nimmt der Fahrradmechaniker auch wenn er zu faul ist den Kettenschutz abzubauen die Spreizzange um das Rad auszubauen. Ist bei einem Stahlrahmen wohl auch zu machen.


----------



## Y_G (29. Juli 2013)

ist ein Alu Rahmen


----------



## potsdamradler (29. Juli 2013)

Bis 2,5mm pro Kettenstrebe geht's im Alurahmen; vorrausgesetzt die Kettenstreben sind> 410 mm lg.
Kinderbikes
Hab anfangs nicht geguggt und mich etwas gewundert..


----------



## trolliver (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo yusammen,

wenn, dann nehme ich zwei 2mm Unterlegscheiben, wenn ich nicht noch das gute Einspeichmuster finde. Die Felge gäbe es ja auch in 24L, da könnte man zumindest symmetrisch speichen, doch die unterschiedlichen Speichenlängen aufgrund der vier ausgelassenen Nabenlöcher bei jeweils sechs Speichenpaaren machen mir noch Kopfzerbrechen.

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (29. Juli 2013)

8 links, 16 rechts, lässt sich da was finden? Klingt ungewöhnlich, aber am Kinderrad mit den geringen Belastungen...


----------



## trolliver (29. Juli 2013)

Na, von 12 / 8 liest man ab und zu mal, doch habe ich noch nichts Konkretes gefunden. Meist wird vorgeschlagen, links radial zu speichen, da weiß ich nicht einmal, ob die Nabe das mitmacht. Bei einer 24L-Felge würde ich symmetrisch 12/12 zweifach gekreuzt speichen. Allerdings hieße das, pro Seite bei vier Speichenpaaren ein Loch Abstand, bei zweien nicht. Wenn ich die Felgen bestelle, werde ich das mal am Telefon ansprechen, vielleicht gibt es da eine Faustregel, wie die Speichenlängenunterschiede zu berücksichtigen sind.

Naben habe ich beide bestellt, wenn sie da sind, wird vermessen. Und wie gesagt, am einfachsten wäre 20L auf 20L, zweifach links und rechts mit zwei Distanzscheiben. Mich reizt allerdings die 32L MTB-Nabe mehr.

Oliver


----------



## Y_G (29. Juli 2013)

Frag doch mal lightwolf...


----------



## trolliver (29. Juli 2013)

stimmt, wäre eine Möglichkeit.


----------

